# Canmake Swatches



## musicalhouses (Jan 22, 2010)

Swatches of Canmake Cheek Cream Blushes. (Canmake is a Japan-based drugstore line available in some Asian countries.)


----------



## Karuzela (Feb 27, 2010)

more swatches of canmake "cream cheek" in color 1 and 4











no flash, daylight





flash, daylight


----------



## Karuzela (May 21, 2010)

Canmake gel eyeshadows released in 2010.04
Shimagelic Eyes - waterproof sparkling gel eyeshadows






I have color "sugar milk tea"


----------

